# Neve em Viseu - 20.01.09



## carollinalmeida (23 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

Segundo nevão do ano e bem perto do centro da cidade


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

Que belo nevao! 

As fotos estão muito boas, parabéns

Este Inverno, sim senhor, e nevões atras de nevões, e sempre bom ver essas fotos que deliciam aqueles que nunca têm nada


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

Olá carollinalmeida!

Bem-vinda ao fórum!

Mas que grandes fotos de Viseu! A capital de distrito das minhas raízes!

Gosto principalmente desta fotografia.


carollinalmeida disse:


>



Neve e Palmeiras. Uma combinação muito estranha.


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2009 às 19:35)

Fotos muito bonitas


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

Belas fotos
A palmeira nevada fica muito bonita


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2009 às 19:55)

Admirável!!
Eu adoro Viseu e as terras circundantes.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2009 às 20:17)

Lindas fotos... Belo Nevão!

Sê Bem-Vinda!


----------



## vitamos (23 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

Muito boas fotos, de uma cidade que conheço bem!


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2009 às 00:53)

Que grande entrada no fórum! Tu estavas à espera do melhor momento/evento  

Um bom testemunho de Viseu! E para além do registo do fenómeno tens aqui fotografias muito bem enquadradas e com boas cores!
A última está muito bem pensada, pena o bocado da janela que aparece no lado direito.

Mais uma vez parabéns e sê bem-vinda! Mulheres no fórum precisam-se.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2009 às 01:08)

O contraste palmeira + neve deixou-me a rir  boas fotos


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jul 2009 às 11:54)

Um nevão de que me lembro bastante bem...

Nunca irei esquecer 2009 e os seus nevões.
Foi o ano em que mais e mais fortes nevões vi...


----------



## trepkos (22 Jul 2009 às 13:34)

Muito gostam vocês de fazer inveja a quem vive no deserto. 

Mas estão muito boas fotos! A palmeira não deve ter gostado


----------

